# 4.6 DRM/i915 update



## Alexander237 (May 23, 2016)

Just found promising discussion "4.6 DRM/i915 update CFT (Sandy Bridge?)/IvyBridge/Haswell/Broadwell/SkyLake/KabyLake supported".

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2016-May/017560.html


----------

